# Photographical Education?



## DougGrigg (Oct 30, 2013)

Just wondering who's actually been in education to earn a career as a photographer? just interesting to know! 

If so: 

How long have you studied photography educationally?
Where did you learn?
What types of things have/are you learning?

For example I've been in education learning photography for 6 years now, two years at College & 4 years at university level for a Degree
I've mastered the majority of Studio Lighting kits and various set-ups and technicalities, Learned how to develop film for both colour film and black and white negatives, and also have learned how to process images via darkrooms (Wet & Dry).


Full functionality of Adobe software including In-Design, Photoshop & LightRoom all CS6,

I have learnt the ins and outs of hasselblad medium format & large format photography including digital and polaroid backs aswell as on location lighting at set ups.

I have definitely found all the courses I have been on worthwhile and worth the amount of money I have invested setting me up for the future! How do you guys fair to this? Learnt much through education?


----------



## Light Guru (Oct 30, 2013)

Best way to learn how to make a career of photography would be to study business in school. 

The fact is that most photographers who earn a living from photography are self employed. An ok photographer with good business skills will always to better then a fantastic photographer with poor business skills.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Oct 30, 2013)

I was going to mention that as well how much business, marketing, accounting have they thrown in. I seem to be finding more and more that most of that isn't taught at all in a lot of schools and it seems to be the most important part about having a successful photography career.


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 30, 2013)

I've learned more than I would have on my own, but I have a really good photography professor so there's that. 

Really, my photography education has only really taken off within the past two years. That's when I really began learning all the ins and outs, even though I've technically been interested in taking pictures for five. 

I'm pretty comfortable with the digital side of things.   I want to get into wet plate collodion, but the up-front cost is prohibitively high right now given my living situation, so it'll have to wait. Lol 

Honestly, the technical stuff can be learned online, so I didn't really focus much on that. Mostly university has helped me to better understand how to tell stories and how to approach photography with journalistic integrity. 

That's what I'm thankful for.


----------



## DougGrigg (Oct 31, 2013)

Light Guru said:


> Best way to learn how to make a career of photography would be to study business in school.
> 
> The fact is that most photographers who earn a living from photography are self employed. An ok photographer with good business skills will always to better then a fantastic photographer with poor business skills.



Absolutely! without a doubt, my secondary school specialized in business in london and really has given me alot of food for thought, and my university(or college as you yanks call it) has a specific Module devoted to teaching business aspects and that side of photography, definitely worth its weight in gold you're definitely right about business basics!


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 31, 2013)

I certainly think that a good education is important for almost any career.  But one of the things about photography, is that even after 6 years & a degree, you could still loose a job to some 18 year old kid.  

I'm only a part time professional.  My formal education came in the form of night classes and seminars etc.  The rest is 'self taught' (I've been a member here for 10 years, which has certainly helped).

Many of the professional photographers that I know, are self taught, or have just taken night classes etc.  Most of them would tell you now, that they didn't really know what they were doing when they decided to be a photographer.  Sheer determination is what kept them going and they learned along the way.


----------



## DougGrigg (Oct 31, 2013)

Big Mike said:


> I certainly think that a good education is important for almost any career.  But one of the things about photography, is that even after 6 years & a degree, you could still loose a job to some 18 year old kid.
> 
> I'm only a part time professional.  My formal education came in the form of night classes and seminars etc.  The rest is 'self taught' (I've been a member here for 10 years, which has certainly helped).
> 
> Many of the professional photographers that I know, are self taught, or have just taken night classes etc.  Most of them would tell you now, that they didn't really know what they were doing when they decided to be a photographer.  Sheer determination is what kept them going and they learned along the way.



Definitely Mike, I also think on the same lines, without motivation and determination no one can be anything! (well... except a bum! )


----------



## robbins.photo (Oct 31, 2013)

I've considered the possibility of taking some classes once I get a bit more free time to work with, but I have no desire to become a professional photographer.  My current career path is pretty well set, I like what I do and I earn a pretty decent living at it.  I get a nice steady paycheck for the same amount on a specific time schedule, I have some nice benefits including insurance and retirement - so it just wouldn't make a whole lot of sense for me to try and turn pro at least not as a full time endeavor.  The industry is entirely to competitive and honestly when you break down the amount of hours your average photographer puts in vrs the amount of money he actually makes it's not really a lucrative profession for most.  Sure, there are a few who make really big bucks, get paid to travel, etc, etc - but lets be honest, the vast majority are struggling to earn a living as it is and as a result it just wouldn't be a good option for me personally.

Don't get me wrong, I have all the respect in the world for people who can make an actual career out of photography, I just realized early on I wasn't one of those people.  Personally I'm fine with that, doing this as a hobby is highly rewarding and extremely enjoyable.  I get to shoot whatever I want to shoot whenever I feel like it, and that's a pretty wonderful thing.  I think if I had to do this for a living it would take a lot of the joy out of it for me, so strictly staying in the minor leagues myself.  However I would like to at some point take some classes, pick up some pointers, and improve my own photography for my own sake.

I've also thought about the possibility of selling/'marketing some photo's at some point, not doing it as a full time concern of course but just looking at the possibility of making a little supplemental income to help support my hobby.  Haven't really done a ton of investigation there yet and not really sure where to start but when I get the time I'll look into it further.

Other than that for me, well I'm happy as a clam being a dedicated amateur.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm not a pro and don't intend to be.  I took two film and one digital class at the state university a couple of years ago.


----------

